# Hedgehog fostering



## Malouska (Feb 10, 2010)

I have been considering fostering a hedgehog over winter for some time. I work full time and want to make sure that the choice to do this is right for the hedgehog, my pets and me. So, has anybody done this and can give me an idea of what it might entail?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Malouska said:


> I have been considering fostering a hedgehog over winter for some time. I work full time and want to make sure that the choice to do this is right for the hedgehog, my pets and me. So, has anybody done this and can give me an idea of what it might entail?


 
Our sanctuary takes in wildies and for over wintering we sometimes turn to fosterers so we dont run out of space.
A zoozone type cage is ideal and the hog the rescue gives you should only be in need of overwintering so no medication needed as they should already have been treated for anything they may have had wrong with them. If you think of any specific questions feel free to ask but the answers I will give you will be how we do it


----------



## xkatymayx (Feb 25, 2011)

I am interested in fostering wild hogs for overwintering as well. Am I right in thinking they would only need food, water and cleaning out daily? As they are wild handling should be kept to the bare minimum? Only prob I can see with myself fostering is I do not have a garden for a soft release pen. Are hogs that are overwintered usually given back to the rescue for soft release?


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

im also intrested infostering can anyone direct me to where i could possibly forster one from


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xkatymayx said:


> I am interested in fostering wild hogs for overwintering as well. *Am I right in thinking they would only need food, water and cleaning out daily? As they are wild handling should be kept to the bare minimum?* Only prob I can see with myself fostering is I do not have a garden for a soft release pen. Are hogs that are overwintered usually given back to the rescue for soft release?


 
Yes that is true, we take back our overwintered hedgehogs and soft release them elsewhere(unless the fosterer has a suitable release site) We do ask that the fosterer notes if the hog is eating and acting normally, if it has a normal appearance and that they weigh them once a week to check they arent losing weight



davesreptiles said:


> im also intrested infostering can anyone direct me to where i could possibly forster one from


Start by contacting your local wildlife rescue or hedgehog carer and ask if you can help by overwintering for them.

British Hedgehog Preservation Society - Hedgehog Carers


*HEDGEHOG CARE - LOUTH* 
Elaine Drewery, Post Office , Authorpe , LOUTH , Lincolnshire , LN11 8PF
Ph: 01507 450221 . 
24-hour nursing for weak, ill & injured hedgehogs. Regrettably, collection is not possible.

*HEDGEHOG ROW* 
Sadie Grant-James, 17 Parkfield Road , Ruskington , SLEAFORD , Lincolnshire , WG34 9HS
Ph: 01526 833877 . 
Only hedgehogs.


----------

